

Crypto Market Monitor – Easily Access Bitcoin Market Data - dstreit
https://github.com/CryptoMarketMonitor/BroadcastServer

======
jabbrass
Looks great, keep up the good work! Bitcoin is the future!

------
lpappone
This is great. Thanks for sharing it.

------
wakeuplan
awesome, thanks

------
jimobrien
This is excellent

------
schan
Awesome tool. Thanks for sharing.

------
scottcanoni
This looks well done. Well done.

